

Ask HN: What is the most reinvented wheel? - hayksaakian

I was reading through an article about html5 inputs and noticed the lack of support for datetime pickers in desktop browsers.<p>Ever website NEEDs to support some form of making date and time picking tolerable, each solution looks and feels different, and nay not always convey the same idea.<p>On mobile however, (datetime-local at least) presents a nice picker that&#x27;s consistent across sites.<p>Sometimes reinventing the wheel makes sense for educational purposes, but at this point the datetime picker issue is way beyond that.<p>Are there any things in your area of expertise that feel the same way?
======
gaius
Right now I'm watching MongoDB et al reinvent IBM's IMS from the 1960s.
They're about to have to reinvent TPF too. It's quite comical.

